#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Links don't work when converting to PDF

## wisedave

Hello,

I have a 27 page documents where some images and text are hyperlinked to different websites.  When I use Word 2007 and convert to PDF, the links don't work.

Am I missing something here?  How can I get around this?

I have Adobe Acrobat Pro 9 if that helps...

Cheers,

Dave

----------


## martindwilson

have you got this?
http://www.microsoft.com/download/en...aylang=en&id=7

----------

